# Spielhalle



## Christine (14. Okt. 2009)

Moin,

der Winter steht vor der Tür - die Spielhalle wird nun wieder öfter betreten. Kann man nicht die inzwischen überflüssige Zwischenseite "Hallo of Fame 2008" entfernen. 

 Ist doch nur lästig.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (14. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Spielhalle*

Ich würd da eine art Archiv Hall of Fame für jedes Jahr machen.

Und etwas mehr Spielauswahl würd ich mir auch wünschen


----------



## Eugen (14. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Spielhalle*

Hi Ralf

wen interessierts, wer wann wie gut beim Zocken war 
Nochmehr Spiele ?
Du stehst immo auf Platz 74 der Rangliste.
Wenn du unter den Top Ten bist,werde ich deine Forderung unterstützen 
Aber erst mal üben,üben,üben


----------



## Christine (14. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Spielhalle*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> Ich würd da eine art Archiv Hall of Fame für jedes Jahr machen.



Da muss ich Eugen recht geben. Wenn interessiert das denn noch. Wir können den Server auch anders zumüllen. Schnee von gestern.


----------



## Dr.J (14. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Spielhalle*

Apropos Server zumüllen. Wir könnten auch die Spielhalle entfernen, dann wäre wieder mehr Platz auf dem Server.  Speicherplatz kostet.......

*duckundwech*


----------



## Wuzzel (14. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Spielhalle*

Dr. J. ... man könnte an die Monitore der User aber auch so nen Geldeinwurf bauen und dann kann man die Spiele erst nach Einwurf einer Münze spielen. 
Das war beim guten alten Kneipenflipper auch immer so.  

Gruß Wuzzel ... der die Hall of Fame auch für überflüssig hält zumal die meisten highscores wohl eher durch Fehler iin der Spielesoftware entstanden sind.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (14. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Spielhalle*

also die Hall of Fame is mir eigentlich Wurscht ... nur ein wenig Spieleerweiterung hätt ich mir gewünscht 

zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr ist immer so langweilig auf Arbeit


----------



## robsig12 (14. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Spielhalle*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr ist immer so langweilig auf Arbeit



Warum nimmst Du nicht Urlaub????:shock


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (14. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Spielhalle*

mache freiwillig die Notbesetzung


----------



## Doris (15. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Spielhalle*



Dr.J schrieb:


> Apropos Server zumüllen. Wir könnten auch die Spielhalle entfernen, dann wäre wieder mehr Platz auf dem Server.  Speicherplatz kostet.......
> 
> *duckundwech*



Hi Doc

Bis du noch zu retten? ​
Und was mach ich dann während dem Frühstück und  zwischen den Bügelgängen, oder wenn ich darauf warte dass der Boden endlich nach dem Wischen trocknet? 
Und erst jetzt wo die Stürme kommen und im Winter der Schnee, da spinnt unsere Schüssel immer rum und ich habe keinen TV Empfang mehr.
Und wenn dann auch noch die Spielhalle weg ist  

Dann bekäme ich ganz schnell Entzugssymptome

Also....lass die Spielhölle ähm  Spielhalle bloss da. :beeten​


----------



## Christine (15. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Spielhalle*

Siehst Du Jürgen - Spielhalle löschen geht gar nicht. Oder willst Du den Therapeuten für Doris bezahlen???


----------



## Joachim (16. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Spielhalle*

@Else
Den würde der Jürgen dann selbst machen.   

@all
Hall of Fame (@Elschen und nicht "Hall*o* of Fame" ) kann gerne wech, werd ich denn auch heut noch machen.

Mehr Spiele?  "Andere" wäre wohl besser ... mal schaun. Versprechen tu ich diesbezüglich lieber nüx mehr.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (16. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Spielhalle*

, wegen meiner spiel ... äääh sucht halt ich mich manchmal auch hier http://www.biersekte.de/Bierspiele.html auf  ..


----------



## Christine (16. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Spielhalle*



Joachim schrieb:


> kann gerne wech, werd ich denn auch heut noch machen.



Nein, wat is dat schöööön!

Danke Joachim


----------

